# eSATA drive



## tivo_pilot (Sep 6, 2007)

I am new to this forum and am getting an HR20 tomorrow. Is there one place in this forum where the instructions for installing an external eSATA drive exist ? I just purchased a Seagate Free Agent Pro (750GB). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

It's all over, but there is no need for a long instruction list.

1. Unplug your Hr20
2. Connect your eSata Drive
3. Plug in your HR20.
4. Set up your preferences and SL's

That's it. The HR20 will recognize the drive and format it properly for you.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

tivo_pilot said:


> I am new to this forum and am getting an HR20 tomorrow. Is there one place in this forum where the instructions for installing an external eSATA drive exist ? I just purchased a Seagate Free Agent Pro (750GB). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

I would let the installer just get it up and running first. After he leaves Press menu-->Help & Settings-->setup-->Reset-->Restart Recorder. When the fronts lights are off the unit is actually off for a few seconds at this point, pull the power cord out.

Then connect the eSATA cable to the eSATA drive and then to the HR20. Plug the eSATA drive power in. Let that start all the way up first. Then plug the power to the HR20 in. It will start up and set everything up for you.

Also before you do all of this press the record button for a minute or so and then stop the recording but do not delete it. So after you connect the eSATA drive if you don't see that recording in your "My Playlist" you know it is connected and working.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

just to add, once your up and running if you want to switch back and forth from external to internal, you don't have to unplug the unit. just go through the menu rest and when the lights on the hr 20 go off turn off the external and the hr 20 will reboot on the internal, than to go back, just reverse.


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Also before you do all of this press the record button for a minute or so and then stop the recording but do not delete it. So after you connect the eSATA drive if you don't see that recording in your "My Playlist" you know it is connected and working.


That's great advice. I wish somebody had mentioned it before I added my FreeAgent Pro 750 Gb to my brand-new HR20 on which I had yet to record a single thing. The setup of the eSATA drive happens so quickly (I was expecting some long, drawn-out formatting process) that I was convinced it wasn't working at all. I had to unplug it, reset my HR20, record something on my internal drive, unplug the HR20, plug the eSATA drive back in and turn the HR20 back on (resetting) it before I was convinced that the external drive was actually working. If I'd done what was suggested above, I would have saved myself worry and aggravation. The HR20 works great with eSATA drives and the FreeAgent series, when connected via an appropriate cable, work equally great (though I wish the drive activity light wasn't a room-lightening stripe!).


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

JerryElbow said:


> ...(though I wish the drive activity light wasn't a room-lightening stripe!).


That's why they make electrical tape. At least, I think that's why they make it...


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

JerryElbow said:


> (though I wish the drive activity light wasn't a room-lightening stripe!).


There is a way to turn it off with the built in utilities program. I borrowed the suggestion and procedure from another forum member and it worked good.

1. Unplug esata cable from FAP 
2. Plug in USB cable
3. Keep FAP power plugged in at location where FAP will be with HR20 (i.e. you can't take it to another location where computer is located, plug it in and then unplug it and bring back to HR20)
4. Using laptop, plug in USB cable from FAP
5. FAP will start up and load some utilities.
6. In utilities, select turning lights off
7. Disconnect USB from FAP and connect esata cable to FAP
8. Not sure but you might have to restart the HR20 to see FAP again (not sure since you've been using it.)

I keep my FAP on a UPS with HR20 so it does not lose power and re-able that annoying light.


----------



## JLack33 (Oct 31, 2006)

tivo_pilot said:


> I am new to this forum and am getting an HR20 tomorrow. Is there one place in this forum where the instructions for installing an external eSATA drive exist ? I just purchased a Seagate Free Agent Pro (750GB). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Another thing you may run into when hooking up your eSata cable to your FAP for the first time is the drive isn't recognized by the HR20. This may be due to the eSata cable not being seated properly. Several of us have had to trim the plastic around the collar of the cable going to the drive so that it goes into the interface a little further to make a better connection. This is a known issue for the eSata cable from monoprice.com and the FAP750.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Minority opinion here: I actually kinda like the light on the FAP.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

shendley said:


> Minority opinion here: I actually kinda like the light on the FAP.


I have mine on a small shelf centered behind my 47" LCD and it makes a nice night light.


----------



## gacklefan (Oct 25, 2007)

Long time lurker first time poster here.

If I hook up an external drive and set up season links and other preferences, will I be able to switch back to the internal drive and retain all my old SL and recordings, or are they lost when I initialize the new drive?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gacklefan said:


> Long time lurker first time poster here.
> 
> If I hook up an external drive and set up season links and other preferences, will I be able to switch back to the internal drive and retain all my old SL and recordings, or are they lost when I initialize the new drive?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

When you connect and use a eSATA drive everything that is already on the internal drive (recording, Fav's, series links, and etc.) will remain.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> When you connect and use a eSATA drive everything that is already on the internal drive (recording, Fav's, series links, and etc.) will remain.


gacklefan,

Welcome!

I would like to add a note of caution.

Over-the-air (OTA) recordings on your new e-SATA drive will be playable regardless of which unit you have it connected to in the future. If you ever need a replacement HR20/HR21 or you just want to relocate your e-SATA drive within your house, the OTA will continue to play.

However, the satellite recordings from this original DVR connection, will NOT be playable on any other unit.

Hopefully this will change but that's the way it exists now.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

SO U can put an external hard drive on the HR20?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mauijiminar said:


> SO U can put an external hard drive on the HR20?


Yes you can connect an eSATA drive to the HR20/HR21.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok I may sound stupid but what is an "eSATA" drive? A brand name or type?


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

mauijiminar said:


> Ok I may sound stupid but what is an "eSATA" drive? A brand name or type?


eSATA is an interface type. When buying an external drive, just look for eSATA in the specs (usually the same place USB is listed)


----------



## BenE (Oct 21, 2007)

Perfect timing for this! I just got my FAP 750GB yesterday and just fired it up per Xaa's instructions right now. Worked on the first try!

Quick FYI, also used Link Depot's 6' cord, no problems with the plastic collar. Cable cost $10 + s&h

Maui - like AJ said, eSATA is just a different type of interface between components. Same concept as USB, but much faster (3GB/s). It's not a brand. SATA = Serial Advanced Technology Attachment. "E" refers to it being external to the main device. A SATA connection & device can be made with internal components (this is what I'm learning anyway, I'm by no means an expert). Apparently there are enclosures where you can connect a number of smaller SATA hard drives to create one super-duper hard drive. I think this is what is referred to as a RAID? Maybe one of the mods or real experts can straighten me out on that...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mauijiminar said:


> Ok I may sound stupid but what is an "eSATA" drive? A brand name or type?


SATA=Serial ATA type drives

eSATA=external SATA

Quick summary:

So you can go out and buy pretty much any external SATA drive enclosure that has an eSATA jack on it, slap in a drive or buy one with a drive already in it, as long as it is at least 320GB(the size of the internal drives). It has to be as big or bigger than the internal HR20 drive.

Seagate Free Agent Pro(FAP) are pretty popular as you can see here, or you can go the DIY route. I preferred to go the DIY route, ANTEC MX-1 enclosure, with either a 500, 750, or even 1GB SATA drive installed...its all up to your preference and pocketbook limits.

For BenE, yes there are several available multiple drive raid 0/1 enclosures you can use to create a very large drive with(RAID1) or without(RAID0) mirroring.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

And just an FYI that most eSATAs don't come with cables, so you usually need to buy them separately.


----------



## rwarmels (Dec 15, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> :
> 
> Also before you do all of this press the record button for a minute or so and then stop the recording but do not delete it. So after you connect the eSATA drive if you don't see that recording in your "My Playlist" you know it is connected and working.


I've had my DVR for awhile (over 50% full of shows) and decided to add an eSATA drive (Segate Free Agent Pro 750MB). As suggested, I recorded a few minutes of TV before the installation and when I restarted my DVR, the partial recording was still in my playlist. Is there another way to test for proper operation?

I'm also a little confused about how the DVR treats the new drive. I thought the new drive would be added to the storage currently on the DVR. I reading this thread, I think the new drive might replace the internal drive. Can someone help my find my clue?

Thanks in advance for any help you can lend.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rwarmels said:


> I've had my DVR for awhile (over 50% full of shows) and decided to add an eSATA drive (Segate Free Agent Pro 750MB). As suggested, I recorded a few minutes of TV before the installation and when I restarted my DVR, the partial recording was still in my playlist. Is there another way to test for proper operation?
> 
> I'm also a little confused about how the DVR treats the new drive. I thought the new drive would be added to the storage currently on the DVR. I reading this thread, I think the new drive might replace the internal drive. Can someone help my find my clue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can lend.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Since you already had recording on the unit you did not need to record something for a few minutes. After loading the HR20 with the eSATA connected if you are still seeing your recordings it is not working. You are going to have to go through the setup again. When it loads with the eSATA drive you should not have any recordings, series links, fav's, and etc.

The eSATA drive replaces the internal drive. That may change down the road but no word yet.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

rwarmels said:


> I've had my DVR for awhile (over 50% full of shows) and decided to add an eSATA drive (Segate Free Agent Pro 750MB). As suggested, I recorded a few minutes of TV before the installation and when I restarted my DVR, the partial recording was still in my playlist. Is there another way to test for proper operation?
> 
> I'm also a little confused about how the DVR treats the new drive. I thought the new drive would be added to the storage currently on the DVR. I reading this thread, I think the new drive might replace the internal drive. Can someone help my find my clue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can lend.


I don't understand when you say, your DVR was 50% full, then you added an e-SATA drive and recorded a few minutes before your installation. If you're on the new drive you shouldn't see any of your original recordings as you can only use 1 at a time. It's as if you have 2 units. The internal drive will be inactive when the e-SATA is active and vice-versa. Check out the "e-sata is enabled but..." thread in the Information and Resources area.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

rwarmels said:


> I've had my DVR for awhile (over 50% full of shows) and decided to add an eSATA drive (Segate Free Agent Pro 750MB). As suggested, I recorded a few minutes of TV before the installation and when I restarted my DVR, the partial recording was still in my playlist. Is there another way to test for proper operation?
> 
> I'm also a little confused about how the DVR treats the new drive. I thought the new drive would be added to the storage currently on the DVR. I reading this thread, I think the new drive might replace the internal drive. Can someone help my find my clue?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can lend.


Hi, unfortunately, the way the HR2* is designed, the eSATA external drive replaces the internal drive..as I understand from previous posters, you have to set up your SL's (Series Links) again on the external drive. Since it appears a lot of people go with the Seagate Free Agent 750GB drive, I would expect you will get somewhere in the neighborhood of a 50% increase in space over the internal (320 GB) drive; but you are correct, the space is not combined, it is separate.

-Dan


----------



## rwarmels (Dec 15, 2006)

tealcomp said:


> Hi, unfortunately, the way the HR2* is designed, the eSATA external drive replaces the internal drive..as I understand from previous posters, you have to set up your SL's (Series Links) again on the external drive. Since it appears a lot of people go with the Seagate Free Agent 750GB drive, I would expect you will get somewhere in the neighborhood of a 50% increase in space over the internal (320 GB) drive; but you are correct, the space is not combined, it is separate.
> 
> -Dan


Thanks for the response. If I understand you correctly, if my eSATA drive was working correctly, I would not see any of the programs I had on my internal, original DVR drive? I checked my SL's and they were all still there and showed planned episodes. If there anything I need to do to direct my DVR to the new drive?

If my DVR was using the new eSATA drive, would the percentage used in My Playlist reflect the additional storage? Thanks again!


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

tealcomp said:


> Since it appears a lot of people go with the Seagate Free Agent 750GB drive, I would expect you will get somewhere in the neighborhood of a 50% increase in space over the internal (320 GB) drive; but you are correct, the space is not combined, it is separate.
> 
> -Dan


With a Seagate FAP 750 you will actually triple the available space. DirecTV reserves 100GB on either internal or external drive so just subtract 100 from the total capacity of the drive that you are using and that is what is available.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

tealcomp said:


> Hi, unfortunately, the way the HR2* is designed, the eSATA external drive replaces the internal drive..as I understand from previous posters, you have to set up your SL's (Series Links) again on the external drive. Since it appears a lot of people go with the Seagate Free Agent 750GB drive, I would expect you will get somewhere in the neighborhood of a 50% increase in space over the internal (320 GB) drive; but you are correct, the space is not combined, it is separate.
> 
> -Dan


That's some odd math right there. Even if there were no reserved space it would be 750/320=234% or a 134% increase. As stated, with the reserved space accounted for 650/220=295% or about a 200% increase. Triple the space.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

rwarmels said:


> Thanks for the response. If I understand you correctly, if my eSATA drive was working correctly, I would not see any of the programs I had on my internal, original DVR drive? I checked my SL's and they were all still there and showed planned episodes. If there anything I need to do to direct my DVR to the new drive?
> 
> If my DVR was using the new eSATA drive, would the percentage used in My Playlist reflect the additional storage? Thanks again!


yes the percent gage adjust for the drive you are using, basiclly what evere esata you use, the hr 20 will act like it was the only drive it ever knew.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

Xaa said:


> That's some odd math right there. Even if there were no reserved space it would be 750/320=234% or a 134% increase. As stated, with the reserved space accounted for 650/220=295% or about a 200% increase. Triple the space.


LOL, I must have answered that one late at night...sorry bout that..

-Dan


----------



## brianct1972 (Aug 17, 2006)

If I want to watch something one my internal drive, when I hook up my external hard drive again, will I have to set up my Series Links all over again?


----------



## immax45 (Oct 2, 2006)

So pretty much any eSata drive will work? I just purchased a 2TB Cavalry drive from Costco (even comes with a cable), I'm dying to hook it up so I can not watch tv for months, and not miss a thing  .


----------



## brianct1972 (Aug 17, 2006)

Good luck with that immax! I just want to know if when I go drive to drive if I have to re-do the Series Links over again?


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

brianct1972 said:


> Good luck with that immax! I just want to know if when I go drive to drive if I have to re-do the Series Links over again?


Everything will still be there when you switch back. You only need to set them up once.

SF


----------



## jmkohm (Dec 13, 2007)

Is there a way to put the external HD on a PC and use the data from the hr20 to transfer programs to a dvd etc.


----------



## brianct1972 (Aug 17, 2006)

jmkohm said:


> Is there a way to put the external HD on a PC and use the data from the hr20 to transfer programs to a dvd etc.


Not as of yet, no there isnt


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Just another 'me too' post. I just added a WD 1TB drive in a MX-1 case and it worked just as expected (i.e. easy).


----------



## Drew_ (Dec 18, 2007)

I take it that the menu will be the same when using an esata drive instead of the internal one? Also, what are people recommending for the size of the drive? Is 500G okay? Or, will that not make enough of a difference and I should use a 
750G instead? Are there instructions in the user manual of the HR21 that will show me how to make the changes so that the sata drive will be used instead of the internal one?


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Drew_ said:


> I take it that the menu will be the same when using an esata drive instead of the internal one? Also, what are people recommending for the size of the drive? Is 500G okay? Or, will that not make enough of a difference and I should use a
> 750G instead? Are there instructions in the user manual of the HR21 that will show me how to make the changes so that the sata drive will be used instead of the internal one?


All the menus will look the same. It will work just like it does with the internal drive, except that your playlist and ToDo list will be empty, and you'll have to reset your Series Links. Any recordings you have on the internal drive are still there; you just won't be able to see them listed or access them while the external drive is plugged in.

There are no instructions in the manual. If you've hooked up the eSATA correctly, the dvr will recognize it and ignore the internal drive.

You have a bit over 300gb available on the internal drive, so 500 is a 2/3 increase. 750gb more than doubles it, and 1TB...you get the idea.

I have 3 eSATAs. Started at 500, next was 750 (both currently hooked up), and I have a 1TB ready to go, waiting for either my next dvr or a full drive.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> You have a bit over 300gb available on the internal drive, so 500 is a 2/3 increase. 750gb more than doubles it, and 1TB...you get the idea.


I thought once you take out the 100GB DirecTv uses, then a 500GB is basically twice the space as the internal drive (220GB vs. 400GB), and a 750GB will give you triple the space (220GB vs. 650GB). That's how I thought it worked anyways.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I thought once you take out the 100GB DirecTv uses, then a 500GB is basically twice the space as the internal drive (220GB vs. 400GB), and a 750GB will give you triple the space (220GB vs. 650GB). That's how I thought it worked anyways.


You are correct. I got a little more than a 3x increase by using a 750GB disk.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> I thought once you take out the 100GB DirecTv uses, then a 500GB is basically twice the space as the internal drive (220GB vs. 400GB), and a 750GB will give you triple the space (220GB vs. 650GB). That's how I thought it worked anyways.


Right; I forgot to deduct the DirecTV partition. Though I've heard anywhere from 50-100gb for DirecTV's use, and I believe the HR21 starts with 320gb, while the HR20 has a 300gb drive. So the numbers may vary.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Drew_ said:


> Also, what are people recommending for the size of the drive? Is 500G okay?


I suppose it depends on your budget. I could have gotten a 750GB quite a bit cheaper, but decided to splurge for the 1TB just so I would not have to mess with it again later.

BTW, I went with the Western Digital drive based on reviews of how cool and quiet it runs despite WD's bad reputation for failures. And I will say I have never had any hard drive that runs as cool as this thing. The case is not even the slightest bit warm. And I have to stick my ear on the case to even hear anything. I think the case (MX-1) fan is actually louder than the drive.


----------



## saxon2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

I just added a Cavalry 1TB external SATA drive.

Flawess install!

Now to see how it goes from here.

Bought the drive on BUY.COM for around $230.

Very quiet.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Good deal. 

I added a FAP 750, booted it up and works fine. Nothing on it yet though. Now I just need to catch up on the internal so I can get rid of it


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

2000voltz said:


> just to add, once your up and running if you want to switch back and forth from external to internal, you don't have to unplug the unit. just go through the menu rest and when the lights on the hr 20 go off turn off the external and the hr 20 will reboot on the internal, than to go back, just reverse.


Dumb question alert - but what is the proper procedure for turning the Free Agent Pro on and off? I don't like messing around with it too much, and so far it seems inconsistent in response to touching that little power symbol near the front of the base.

Are you supposed to touch it for a certain amount of time, or certain # of times, etc?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Canis Lupus said:


> Good deal.
> 
> I added a FAP 750, booted it up and works fine. Nothing on it yet though. Now I just need to catch up on the internal so I can get rid of it


That's the problem I have. I got my FAP 750 for Christmas but I've got 4 more episodes of one show and 2 movies to watch on my HR20's drive before I can go to the eSata exclusively. I wish there was a way to simply power down the external drive and have the HR20 switch back to internal drive without rebooting.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> Dumb question alert - but what is the proper procedure for turning the Free Agent Pro on and off? I don't like messing around with it too much, and so far it seems inconsistent in response to touching that little power symbol near the front of the base.
> 
> Are you supposed to touch it for a certain amount of time, or certain # of times, etc?


i too am curious about this. and what happens to the HR-20 if i turn off my FAP before powering off the HR-20?


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

mganga said:


> i too am curious about this. and what happens to the HR-20 if i turn off my FAP before powering off the HR-20?


While we're on the topic, prior to installing the FAP, I turned the power off on my HR20 every night (even though I know it was only basically turning the blue lights off). Anyway, when powered down, it would record anything in my To Do list to the internal drive.

The question I have is, if I manually turn the FAP off after powering the HR20 down, will the HR20 still be able to record shows in my To Do list to the FAP? That drive gets awfully hot!


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

i guess nobody has dared to try?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

BuffaloDenny said:


> While we're on the topic, prior to installing the FAP, I turned the power off on my HR20 every night (even though I know it was only basically turning the blue lights off). Anyway, when powered down, it would record anything in my To Do list to the internal drive.
> 
> The question I have is, if I manually turn the FAP off after powering the HR20 down, will the HR20 still be able to record shows in my To Do list to the FAP? That drive gets awfully hot!


with drive shut off the HR will lock up in a few seconds..


----------



## yampan (Jan 14, 2008)

Can you start with one external drive and then later add others if you have the proper multiple type enclosure? If so, I suppose that is a good reason to go the separates route. Can piggybacking also be done with the self enclosed models?

Some members on other sites have mentioned that you need the "right" cable. Is there more than one esata cable?


----------

